# The founding of York.



## Potty (Jun 15, 2014)

Right, so having watched the season finale of Vikings, I decided to do some digging into the history of Ragnar and his kin (specifically Bjorn Ironside).

I came across a contradiction on Wiki that I wondered if someone here might be able to clear up. (Frankly the thought that Wiki could be wrong both terrifies and exhilarates me) 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Björn_Ironside#Ragnarssona_.C3.BE.C3.A1ttr

Here it says:



> Björn and his brothers attacked Ella but were beaten back. Asking for peace and wergild, Ivar the Boneless tricked Ella into giving him an area large enough to build the town of York.



This happened between 800A.D and 900A.D (can't pin down the exact date... but around there based the fact he was alive around this point.) 

However, when I Google the town of York (thinking it would be a great place to go an visit)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/York

I find it says that York was founded in 71AD. some 700-800 years before Bjorn was alive. 

Is this a contradiction or am I missing something?

Do you win prize money for proving Wiki wrong? Where do I claim?


----------



## popsprocket (Jun 15, 2014)

It's not really a contradiction, most of England was built on Roman ruins. So the Romans were there in 71 AD, but the town of York was around during the Viking conquest.


----------



## ppsage (Jun 15, 2014)

Pretty sure York was Roman legion center, or at least a regional capital, and probably a British tribal stronghold long before that. Not sure how the name(s) evolved. Or if the location changed slightly. A lot of it's history from the 4th to the 9th century will have been lost, possibly fairly uninhabited at times during this period. What does Bede say? It's sort of his bailiwick. I'd guess the latter date is for the establishment of a kingdom centered at York.


----------



## Ethan (Jun 17, 2014)

Try checking for the first recording of the name 'York' in old English literature, I know the romans called it 'Eboricom' and doubtless the various inhabitants changed the name periodically , but i'm sure you will find the origin of the name. Why not try 'York' historical societies, museums, Libraries etc. someone there must know the origin of the town name.


----------



## garza (Jun 18, 2014)

York was definitely founded by the Romans - at least the first fortified settlement. I have some specific references here somewhere, if I can find them.


----------



## garza (Jun 18, 2014)

King Edwin and his daughter Eanflæd were baptised at York in 627, according to Bede H.E. I, 29. Edwin died in battle about five years later and Bishop Paulinus had to leave his unfinished church at York and go to Canterbury. So York was a thriving Anglo-Saxon city in the seventh century. _
Celtic Britain _by Nora Chadwick, Thames and Hudson, London, 1963 pp 150-151.

York was the fourth of four colonia, or colonies for time-served Roman veterans. It was established around 47 CE.


----------



## garza (Jun 18, 2014)

'York Minster today stands on the site of Roman military headquarters and retains some of its masonry, including the pillar facing the South Door. Stonegate and Petergate were the two main streets, intersecting at the centre of the fortress and leading to gates in the walls.' 
Roman England by John Burke, Norton and Co., New York and London, 1983, p 97

Loads more if you are interested. I have two copies of Bede here somewhere if I can only lay hands on one of them. One is a translation an easier to read. 

I need to hire a librarian.


----------

